# j and isa



## spiffybeth (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not too sure why, but ever since Isa was born, she touches people's ears. It's essentially how she shows affection.  It stinks how grainy this picture is because its really wonderful, but I fear that you have to know Isa and have had your ears played with to fully appreciate it. Regardless, here it is.

On one hand, I wish I had more than Isa's hair and hand but on the other hand, I love how it turned out.


----------



## guppyman (Jan 4, 2008)

Quite nice...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks, man!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 5, 2008)

lol I hope she's not doing that when she grows older. (people will think it's creepy)


----------

